# Light beer recommendations



## ibznorange (Jan 30, 2008)

hey guys, It was my bday sunday, and the party is saturday.
Im supposed to choose some good beer. Easy enough, but i want something other than the typical Nimbus brews, and i'm feeling like something light. Not super light mind you, but im not looking for a stout either.
Suggestions? Im trying to avoid Miller/Heineken/etc, the standard beers. Something a bit nicer, but nothing impossible to get a few sixpacks of either
I dont really know my way around light beers much outside of the generic shit, so i ask. and i figured, hey, were all boozers around here, lets ask on SS.org
suggestions?

[edit]
Ok, im tired, but i swear to god i posted this in OT, but i guess not
someone move this one please


----------



## LiesThatBind (Jan 30, 2008)

Dont know if you call this light, but Cobra, its bloody nice, but i've only seen it in 1 litre bottles. Its an Indian beer.


----------



## shredder777 (Jan 30, 2008)

Try Fruli, its made from strawberries i think. LOL yeah it does sound gay, but it tastes great and the alcohol level is only 4.1% so it goes down like water.


----------



## SamSam (Jan 30, 2008)

how bought corona thats always good refreshment on a nice day?  

Id go for Magners Cider if you like it of course


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 30, 2008)

Light beer? Blech....


But for parties I've found Original Coors very enjoyable.


----------



## Naren (Jan 30, 2008)

shredder777 said:


> Try Fruli, its made from strawberries i think. LOL yeah it does sound gay, but it tastes great and the alcohol level is only 4.1% so it goes down like water.



That sounds good.  No idea where I could get that though. Never even heard of it.

There's an alcohol store near I work that has some of those Belgium-type flavored beers, but I still haven't found a chance to check them out.



Zepp88 said:


> Light beer? Blech....
> 
> 
> But for parties I've found Original Coors very enjoyable.



 Coors is one of the beers I hate most. I never really understood the "that beer tastes like piss" argument until I tasted Coors. Then I knew. Then I understood... Then my whole world collapsed on me and I swore never to drink that pisswater again...


----------



## Stitch (Jan 30, 2008)

Asahi is great. 

Red Stripe is a bit heavier but still a lager, and I particularly enjoy a cold one of those.

Foster's in the UK is something I'm partial to, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to hell for drinking it.

My favourite is Black Isle Blone, an almost fruity, bubbly and crisp blonde light ale.

The best question would be what sort of flavours are you looking for? Hoppiness?? Maltiness? Fruitiness? Crispness? Dryness?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 30, 2008)

Naren said:


> Coors is one of the beers I hate most. I never really understood the "that beer tastes like piss" argument until I tasted Coors. Then I knew. Then I understood... Then my whole world collapsed on me and I swore never to drink that pisswater again...



Are you talking about Coors Light, or Original Coors? I don't find Original Coors to be nasty at all, it's actually got a bit of a sweet taste to me. And I'm picky as fuck when it comes to beer. 

"Light" beer in the states is mostly prohibition swill to me


----------



## Stitch (Jan 30, 2008)

Coors Light is absolute swill.

No thanks.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh and  with Stitch on the Red Stripe, that shit is good


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 30, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Coors Light is absolute swill.
> 
> No thanks.



 


The original stuff is much better.


----------



## Naren (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, if Stitch is gonna mention Asahi, I have to mention my favorite beer company: Kirin (especially their Ichiban Shibori stuff).  Although I doubt that's easy to find over there.



Zepp88 said:


> Are you talking about Coors Light, or Original Coors? I don't find Original Coors to be nasty at all, it's actually got a bit of a sweet taste to me. And I'm picky as fuck when it comes to beer.
> 
> "Light" beer in the states is mostly prohibition swill to me



I don't know the difference between Coors Light and Original Coors seeing as I've never bought it myself. I know that I had Coors Light at the party where I first received seizures for just how nauseating the stuff was.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 30, 2008)

I've mentioned Asahi as they seem to have licensed themself out for brewing in foreign countries. UK made Asahi doesn't have a shade on the Japanese stuff (and those silver cans were damn cool) but its a very very nice, crisp, refreshing lager.

I loved Kirin, but I've never seen that outside of Japan.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 30, 2008)

Eric, yeah man, the Coors Light is typical light beer piss. The Original Coors comes in a tan/yellow can, and is rather tasty and easy to drink IMO


----------



## Naren (Jan 30, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Eric, yeah man, the Coors Light is typical light beer piss. The Original Coors comes in a tan/yellow can, and is rather tasty and easy to drink IMO



After my experience, I could never trust the stuff again.  Even if someone gave me a can for free, I think I'd feel uncomfortable about opening it up and giving it a try.



Stitch said:


> I've mentioned Asahi as they seem to have licensed themself out for brewing in foreign countries. UK made Asahi doesn't have a shade on the Japanese stuff (and those silver cans were damn cool) but its a very very nice, crisp, refreshing lager.
> 
> I loved Kirin, but I've never seen that outside of Japan.



I didn't know any of them were licensed outside of Japan. If it's Asahi, my favorite is "Super Dry." If it's Kirin, my favorite is "Ichiban Shibori."  Maybe I'll pick up some on my way back from work today.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## dissident (Jan 30, 2008)

English ale FTW


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 30, 2008)

I've tried on more than a few occasions to get drunk of coors/bud light. You actually piss it out faster than you consume it. The only reason to drink this is to sober up at a gradient slightly less than drinking water.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 30, 2008)

dissident said:


> English ale FTW



Fuck off with your 'English".

The word you are looking for is _real_. 

Regardless, Black Isle produces something way tastier than anything from darn sarf.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sam Adams Light!!!!


----------



## darren (Jan 30, 2008)

I tried some really tasty local micro-brews when down in AZ a couple of years ago. I almost always tend to enjoy micro-brew beer more than the "big brewery" beers. They just have more flavour and character.


----------



## heffergm (Jan 30, 2008)

People drink beer that isn't Guiness??? WTF...


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 30, 2008)

Ahem! 

If you are referring to lighter in flavor, go with any or all of these:

Ichiban (You can get it here and you are sooo right, Eric)
Pilsener Urquell
Dortmunder Actien (DAB)

Or a wheat:
Weihenstephan
Franziskaner


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 30, 2008)

The strawberry thing is a meh, i like a good kriek but not feeling it right now.

@darren, yeah the microbrews here are good, but i've drank em all to hell and back lol. Thats what i typically buy since nimbus is right here, and my bro's friends are all bartenders, so they bring home all kinds of cool shit when it comes in.

Yeah, bill, talking about light in flavor. dont necesarrily want "light" per set

Dude, corona is urine beer. ew. Imperial Cerveza on the other hand 
Germanlatin cervezalager. deelish!

Coors light is gross as fuck too, but mike is right, actual coors is pretty decent

Stitch, fosters? really? really?
what the hell is wrong with you?

BTW, how the hell has this made it 3 pages long without getting moved to OT?


----------



## Stitch (Jan 30, 2008)

I was wondering how it had lasted this long too. 

Wheat beers can't be mentioned without talking about Hoëgaarden.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 30, 2008)

Bill you forgot

Hoegaarden

It's a Belgian White that's got a light but really enjoyable flavor.


----------



## heffergm (Jan 30, 2008)

heffergm said:


> People drink beer that isn't Guiness??? WTF...



The apocalypse is at hand... I'm quoting myself.  

Anyway, I'll cave... my memory is so bad I can't recall if the OP was asking about light beer as in low-cal, or light as in something less potent than the stouts and porters I usually prefer.

But if you're anywhere in the Pacific NE region of the US, Yuengling makes a fine beer, and they have the distinction of being America's oldest (still functioning) brewery. Believe it or not, before the war, the masses didn't drink the crap that's commonly available these days....

EDIT: nut mustard. You're in AZ, so you're pretty much SOL in the Yuengling department.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 30, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Bill you forgot
> 
> Hoegaarden
> 
> It's a Belgian White that's got a light but really enjoyable flavor.



I didn't forget Hoegaarden. I purposely stayed away from the Belgian Wits, which are definitely a bit heavier and sweeter.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 30, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> I didn't forget Hoegaarden. I purposely stayed away from the Belgian Wits, which are definitely a bit heavier and sweeter. better.



Fix'd.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 30, 2008)

heffergm said:


> Pacific NE region of the US


----------



## technomancer (Jan 30, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> I didn't forget Hoegaarden. I purposely stayed away from the Belgian Wits, which are definitely a bit heavier and sweeter.



Hehe my beer tastes are showing.. Hoegaarden is about the lightest thing I'll touch


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 30, 2008)

Tri-City Brewing Company      

I love this stuff. But you can only get it here in my hometown. Maybe I should stop down there and pickup a 6er or two and send them out to another beer lovin 7 stringer on here!!!


----------



## Vision (Jan 30, 2008)

Sam Adams Light.


----------



## heffergm (Jan 30, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


>



LOL. Or Atlantic. Whichever that bit over on the right is....

My wife had a baby a week ago... I'm a little tired.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah that would have to be atlantic. pretty sure

definately dont mean light as in less calories. i couldnt care less, im WAY too skinny, got really sick for a while there and lost like 30 pounds in about a month. not a good thing. 
I've just been in the mood for some lighter beer lately, been drinking a lot of strong ales and stouts. And generally, when i feel that way, go pick up some Heineken or the like, but they (dudes throwing my party) demand i choose something different than usual for my birthday


----------



## playstopause (Jan 30, 2008)

I read the thread's title and i instantly thought :

"Mmm... Is any LIGHT beer worth beeing recommended?"













No.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 30, 2008)

^ 

Man 4 pages deep and still in the wrong forum?


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 30, 2008)

Aww, you sunbitch, you jinxed it

i think im just gonna pick up some imperial.
its been a long ass time


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 30, 2008)

I've been on a Troegs kick lately (their Troganator is great)


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 31, 2008)

Light Beer? 


Nothing over 8 ounces for me.


----------



## Groff (Jan 31, 2008)

I actually liked Sam Adams light. It tasted like no other light beer ever.


----------

